# المسننات



## محمد988 (5 مايو 2010)

​​_الفـصــــل 11_​​​​_التروس الاسطوانية ذات الأسنان الموازية للمحور و التروس المخروطية_​​_Spur Gears and Bevel Gears_​​​
_لقد أصبح مصطلح مجموعة التروس (جهاز التعشيق) تطبيقاً غير دقيق نوعاً ما خلال الفترة الماضية لكل العناصر التي تُستخدم في نقل الحركة و القدرة. والغاية من هذا الفصل مناقشة الصفات المميزة و الأساسية للعجلات المسننة التي تستخدم لانتقال الحركة الزاوية بين عمودي الإدارة دون انزلاق. الحركة الضائعة في القيادة التي تتم بواسطة السيور تحدث بسبب الانزلاق، و على الرغم ن هذا الضياع يحدث بكمية قليلة في معظم الحالات ولكن هذا الانزلاق يؤثر سلباً على نجاح عمل بعض الآلات المعينة._
_من الممكن تدوير أعمدة الإدارة المتوازية أو المتقاطعة أو حتى الغير المتوازية أو المتقاطعة باستخدامنا للتروس المسننة._
_وبهذه الطريقة فإن الكمية المعطاة من دوران أحد الأعمدة سوف ينتج حركة محددة للعامود المُقاد. وهناك عدَّة حالات يمكن فيها لتطبيقات التروس أن توفر الحل الأفضل لمشاكل انتقال الحركة._
_من بين الأمثلة يوجد أجزاء مترابطة للآلة الأحادية، أو مجموعات الآلات المتزامنة أو أجهزة المعالجة._
_إن الآلات الفائقة السرعة والإنتاج على نطاق واسع في أيامنا هذه أدت إلى إحداث دقة عالية في تصميم وصناعة التروس المحكمة القص من مواد ذات قوة ومقاومة عالية، هذه التروس قادرة على نقل حمولات كبيرة إلى حد كبير بسرعات لسن الترس تصل إلى ميل واحد في الدقيقة و بضجة صغيرة و مذهلة بالنسبة للحمولات الكبيرة._
_التروس مندمجة بشكل كبير في بناء الآلات، مثل المخارط، مكنات التفريز.....إلخ، و وحدات خفض السرعة لقيادة الآلات ذات السرع البطيئة بواسطة محركات عالية السرعة وأعمدة المناولة العلوية، و تستخدم تقريباً في أي آلة مهمتها نقل القدرة._
_هذا الفصل سوف يزود المبتدأ بمعلومات كافية ليصبح قادراً على فهم مصطلحات الترس والقواعد المستخدمة في صناعة التروس الاسطوانية والتروس المخروطية البسيطة. وسوف يزوده بتطبيقات القواعد الضرورية لتدوير مشغولة الترس في المخرطة أو لتشكيل الأسنان على مكنة التفريز. و يساعده على التعرف على الأنواع المختلفة من التروس التي تستخدم في الصناعة ولكي يتعلم ما وظائفها وما ينبغي عليه فعله. _
_وسوف يتعامل مع أحدث طرق تشكيل التروس المنتجة على نطاق واسع و يهدف على وجه الخصوص آلات القطع المصممة لتشكيل التروس، مثل مقاشط التروس ومقطعات التروس. ولقد بدأ استخدام مكنات قطع المسننات الدودية ومقاشط التروس ومكنات إنتاج التروس المخروطية منذ أكثر من خمسين عام في مختلف أنحاء العالم، هذه الآلات استخدمت لتشكيل أعداد قليلة من التروس عند الضرورة كما استخدمت لإنتاج المسننات على نطاق واسع أيضاً.اليوم، هذه الآلات أصبحت تعرف بالآلات العامة universal machines._
_مصطلحات معينة لمجموعة التروس حددت والأبحاث الأساسية لشكل سن الترس حددت، والقواعد التي ينبغي على الميكانيكي أن يعرفها متضمنة في الدراسة والمراجعة السريعة، وبهذا الصدد هذه القواعد سوف تدرس في الأبحاث المختلفة للمسننات (التروس)، و التي تحوي على جداول كاملة لقياسات مختلف أجزاء الترس وهي منشورة ومن السهل الحصول عليها من ناشري الكتب الميكانيكية أو من صانعي التروس._
_قواعد محددة أعدت لمصطلح الترس والصيغ المتعلقة بالتروس، بعض هذه الصيغ موجودة في هذا الفصل._
​_تعريف الترس Definition Of Gear:_​_ربما مصطلح الترس أصبح مستخدماً في مهنة الهندسة في أغلب أنواع الآلات، لكنه يشير على وجه الخصوص إلى الدواليب المسننة، وبعبارة أخرى الترس عبارة عن عجلة شكلت عليها أسنان._
​_أنواع التروس واستخداماتها Gear Types and Their Uses:_​_أنواع التروس الأكثر شيوعاً والمستخدمة في الصناعة هي: الترس الاسطواني، الترس المخروطي، الترس المخروطي المشطوب (ذو الزاوية __)، الترس ذو الأسنان الداخلية، الترس اللولبي المزدوج، الترس الدودي وكل منها سيشرح بشكل موجز وترتيبها سيكون حسب ضرورة استخدامها._
​_الترس الاسطواني ذو الأسنان الموازية للمحور Spur Gears: (شكل 1-11)_​_هذا النوع من التروس إما اسطوانة أو دولاب أو قرص على سطح كل منها شكلت أسنان متوازية، كما هو مشاهد في الشكل التوضيحي،المسنن الكبير يسمى الترس gear والأصغر يسمى الترس الصغير pinion ._
_عادة عندما يتعاشق ترسان أحدهما أكبر من الآخر فإن الترسان الرئيسي والصغير ينطبقان على بعضهما._
_التروس الاسطوانية توجد بشكل شائع في الآلات الصناعية تعمل في الحالات العادية بسرعات متوسطة وضغوط متوسطة تمارس على أسنانها، عندما تكون الأحجام المختلفة من التروس قابلة للإزالة بسهولة من عمودي الإدارة فإنه من الممكن صنع عدة أزواج من التروس تُزود لنفس ناقل ، لتعطي بذلك سرعات مختلفة._​​​_هذا النظام يسـتخدم في الدرجة الأولى حيث _
_تكون نسب السـرعة المختلفة مطلوبة، مثل _
_مخروط تبديل السرعة العادي و الذي يعـرف _
_أيضاً بمبدل السـرعة ومن الممكن اسـتخدام _
_التروس غير الاسطوانية في تبديل السرعة ولكن_
_التروس الاسطوانية تبقى الأكثر ملائمة في هذا _
_المجال._

​​​_الشكل 11-1 الترس الاسطواني الرئيسي و الترس الاسطواني الصغير_​

_التروس المخروطية والمخروطية المشطوفة بزاوية__Bevel and Miter Gears:_​_التروس الاسطوانية تستخدم لنقل القدرة من أحد الأعمدة أو العناصر إلى العمود أو العنصر الآخر، وفي الحالات التي تحوي فيها الأعمدة محاور متوازية، أما التروس المخروطية تستخدم عندما يكون من الضروري نقل القدرة من عمود لآخر يوجد بين محوريهما زاوية، التروس المخروطية ليست محصورة بالأعمدة ذات الزاوية القائمة فقط؛ يوجد تروس مخروطية قائمة الزاوية وتروس مخروطية زاويَّة._
​​​_الشكل 11-2 التروس القائمة (Boston Gear Works)_​
_في الحالات التي يكون فيها نسبة الترسان المزدوجان 1:1 كلا الترسان يكون لهما نفس القياس ونفس العدد من الأسنان، ويعرفان بالترسان المخروطيان المشطوبان بزاوية__ درجة (الشكل 2-11). _
_هذه التروس تجعل دوران أحد الأعمدة يتم بزاوية قائمة بالنسبة للآخر وهي شبيهة بالمخروط المقطوع. (الشكل 3-11) يوضح التروس المخروطية._
​​​_الشكل 11-3 التروس المخروطية القائمة_​
_من الممكن صناعة ما يسمى بالترس المخروط المسنن الزاوي تماماً بالسهولة التي تتم صناعة التروس المخروطية العادية._
_حيثما يوجد زوج من التروس يستخدمان في نقل القدرة من أحد الأعمدة للآخر وعندما يكون للعمودان خطوط محورية متقاطعة في زوايا غير__ ، فإن هذه التروس تسمى بالتروس المخروطية الزاويَّة. _
_إلى هنا، بصرف النظر عن أهمية الزاوية التي تهيأ عمود الإدارة للدوران، إذا تقاطعت الخطوط المحورية الطويلة لعمودان فإن التروس المخروطية الزاوية يمكنها أن تعمل بسهولة و التي سوف تقوم بنقل القدرة من عمود لآخر._

_الترس ذو الأسنان الداخلية Internal Gears: (شكل 11-5)_​_هذا النوع من التروس يحوي أسنان متوازية وهو مشابه للترس الاسطواني و لكن تشكيل الأسنان يتم داخل الاسطوانة أو الحلقة. و الترس المرافق قد يكون ترس اسطواني.بكل الأحوال يوجد تروس حلزونية ذات أسنان داخلية وتروس مخروطية ذات أسنان داخلية أيضاً._

​​​​_اسـتخدام هذه المجموعة من التروس يعطي آلية_​_أكثر إحكاما، وذلك لأن المراكز التي يدور حولها_​_ الترسـين تكون قريبة جـداً من بعضها لذلك_​_ يمكن أن تكـون أكثر فاعلية من التروس ذات_​_الأسنان الخارجية والتي تعمل مع بعضها كزوج، _​_هذه الكمية الكبيرة من انتظام السـرعة يمكن أن _​_تحصل في كمية قليلة من المساحة._​_ الشكل__ 11-5 الترس ذو الأسنان الداخلية_​_ الشكل 11-4 التروس المخروطية الزاويَّة_​​_يوجد أيضاً حركة تدحرجية أكثر فاعلية بين ترسان اسطوانيان عندما يكون أحدهما ذو أسنان داخلية، ويوجد اتصال أكثر بين الأسنان وذلك لأن خطوط السن لكلا الترسين مقوسة بنفس الاتجاه.كما أنه يوجد احتكاك و اهتزاز قليلين، كما يوجد قوة أكبر للمادة المعطاة وذلك لتشابك أكثر من سن، هذا واحد من الأسباب لاستخدام هذا الترس كعنصر رئيسي للقيادة في أنواع معينة من الجرارات وذلك من أجل القوة الكبيرة التي تحتاجها._
​​_الترس الحلزوني Helical Gears: (شكل 11-6)_​_الترس الحلزوني يشبه الترس الاسطواني من ناحية أن الأسنان تشكل على جسم الاسطوانة، ولكن يختلف عن الترس الاسطواني في أن أسنانه لها شكل حلزوني حول الاسطوانة، و بدلاً من كونها مشكلة بموازاة محور جسم الترس. حُلزِنت الأسنان لتعطي حركة أسلس._
​​​​​​_
_​​​_الشكل 11-6 التروس الحلزونية: (a) تصميم لتروس حلزونية متوازية تستخدم لوصل محاور متوازية. هذه التروس تدعى أحياناً التروس الحلزونية spiral gears. (b) تروس حلزونية متقاطعة، يستخدم زوج من التروس الحلزونبة لوصل عمودان متقاطعان فيما بينهما ويكون محوريهما في مستويين مختلفين._

_مثل هذه التروس يمكن استخدامها في اتصال المحاور المتوازية، كما أنها تعمل بشكل أنعم من التروس الاسطوانية العادية، وذلك لأن حركة الأسنان تتقدم بشكل متدحرج على بعضها البعض._
_قد لا تستخدم التروس الحلزونية من أجل اتصال الأعمدة المتوازية فقط، بل من أجل الأعمدة التي تحتوي زاوية فيما بينها، بالإضافة إلى التي خطوط محاورها غير متقاطعة._​​​_الشكل 11-7 زوج من التروس الحلزونية المزدوجة الأسنان. هذه المسننات تعطي ميزة الدوران المنتظم للتروس الحلزونية وأيضاً أُبعِد الدفع المحوري الذي تجهز به التروس الحلزونية. (Farrel-Birmingham Company)_​_
_​​
_التروس الحلزونية المزدوجة Herringbone Gears: (شكل 11-7) _​_يشبه الترس الحلزوني المزدوج ترسان حلزونيان على نصفيه الأيمن والأيسر أسنان تتوضع إلى جانب بعضها البعض، و تشكل بتوضعها هذا رتب عسكرية، التروس الحلزونية المزدوجة تستخدم دائماً للأعمدة المتوازية._

_التروس الدودية Worm Gears: (شكل 11-8) _​_الميكانيكيون يعرفونه باللولب كجزء متمم لمكنات التروس الدودية وهو مصنوع من مشغولة عليها أسنان بشكل حلزون، أو قلاووظ وهو مشابه للبرغي و أسنانه أشير إليها كأسنان محلزنة، و وظيفة هذه التروس تنظيم السرعة._​​_التروس الدودية ربما تصنع بمجرى أحادي أو ثنائي _​_أو ثلاثي.....إلخ، و إذا تساوت سـائر الظروف، _​_فإن اللولب المزدوج التحزيز سـوف يُدَّور الترس _​_الدودي مرتين أسرع من اللولب أحادي التحزيز،_​_ أما اللولب الثلاثي التحزيز فسـوف يدور الترس _​_الدودي ثلاث مرات أسرع من اللولب آحـادي _​_التحزيز....إلخ._​_إن فكرة النسـبة السـرعية في التروس الدوديـة _​_لا تختلف كثيراً عنها في باقـي التروس، إنها نسـبة _​_عدد الأسنان فحسب.اللولب آحادي المجرى مشابه _​_للترس أحادي السـن. التروس التي تدور بشـكل الشكل 11-8 اللولب والترس اللولبي _​_معكوسة مألوفة أيضاً.(The W. A. Jones Foundry & Machine Company) _​_إن موضوع الإدارات التي تتم بواسطة ترس غير معكوس أو ذاتي القفل يناقش في عدة كتب ونصوص._​​_الجرائد المسننة و التروس الصغيرة Rocks and Pinions: (شكل 11-9)_​_أنواع متعددة من الجرائد تستخدم في الصناعة. أسنان بعضها شكلت بحيث تكون موازية للمحور، بينما جرائد أخرى تحوي أسنان حلزونية وهي تسمى بالجرائد الحلزونية helical rocks. عدة جرائد تستخدم لتنظيم موقع أجزاء أدوات الآلات. إن وظيفة الجريدة المسننة والترس الصغير هي تحويل الحركة الدائرية إلى حركة مستقيمة._

_طرق تشكيل التروس Methods of Cutting Gears:_​_أسنان الترس تقطع بشكل متلاحق: يستخدم في مكنة التفريز مقطع تشكيل أما في مقشطة التروس فيستخدم مقطع خاص يكون موجود عليه شكل السن، و في مقطِّع التروس تستخدم مقاطع تسمى قوالب تشكيل رئيسية hobs._​​
_لم يكن يوجـد في أغلـب المدارس المهنية و مدارس _
_التعليم العالي في هذا البلد مقاشـط تروس و مقطعات _
_تروس ذات تجهيزات قياسية عادية قديماً، طرق تشكيل _
_التروس الأسطوانية و التروس المخروطية البسيطة على _
_آلة التفريز سوف تشرح بالتفصيل._​_الشكل 11-9 الجريدة والمسنن الصغير _​
_على كل حال في إنتاج التروس على نطاق واسع، استخدام طريقة آلة التفريز لتشكيل الترس قد بطل استخدامها على الأغلب، و ذلك بسبب الوقت الطويل الذي يأخذه تشكيل الترس، و هذا يجعل الإجراءات عالية التكلفة. في المتاجر الصغيرة التي لا تشتري تروسها من معامل التروس، التروس تفرَّز على آلة التفريز._
_من المنطقي الاعتقاد بأن التروس التي يحتاجونها سوف يصنعونها على مقشطة التروس أو مقطِّع التروس أو حتى يشترونها من شركة للتروس. لاحقاً في هذا الفصل سوف نشرح طرق تشكيل التروس (تدعى توليد أسنان الترس) بواسطة مقشطة و مقطع التروس (انظر الصفحة 385-392)_​​​_التروس الاسطوانية_​​_SPUR GEARS_​​​
_تفسيرات في التروس Reasons for Gears:_​_اسطوانتان متلازتان في الملامسة و دارت أحداهما، فإن الأخرى سوف تدور و محيط الاسطوانة المُدارة سوف يتحرك مسافة عدة إنشات تماماً مثل المسافة التي يتحركها محيط الأسطوانة المديرة إذا لم يوجد انزلاق، و لكن دوران القطعة B يعتمد على الاحتكاك مع القطعة A، و حمل صغير يمكن أن ينتقل من A إلى B._
_و من ناحية أخرى، إذا سنن وجها الأسطوانتين (كما هو مشاهد في (الشكل 11-10b__))، فإن الحركة التي قد يتم نقلها بصورة ايجابية من__ إلى__ وكذلك بالنسبة للإجهاد الأعظمي الذي يتم نقله أيضاً، سوف يسمح له بذلك بفضل قوة شد الأسنان._
_فإذا كان الاعتماد الإيجابي مركزاً على التماس الإحتكاكي تصبح التروس غير ضرورية، ولكن يجب أن يوجد دائماً كمية معينة من الانزلاق عند استخدام أي نوع من القيادة يعتمد على احتكاك الاسطوانات أو السيور...إلخ، أما التروس فتستخدم لإعطاء سرعة موجهة محددة وعملية من أحد الأعمدة أو محاور الدوران إلى الآخر._

_دائرة أو خط الخطوة Pitch Circle or “Pitch Line”:_​_إن دائرة أو خط الخطوة للترس يمثل، في الصورة و الحسبان، أوجه تخيلية مطابقة لأوجه الاحتكاك الأصلية._
_دائرتا الخطوة للترسين__ و__ تشاهد في الشكل __11-10__b، وسوف يلاحظ بأن هاتين الدائرتين مطابقين لوجها احتكاك الاسطوانتان A و B، وبالتالي الأقطار سوف تكون متساوية.في التروس خطوط الخطوة تمثل أوجه نظرية أو وهمية._
_على كل حال، دائرة الخطوة، أو بالأصح قطر دائرة الخطوة أو قطر الخطوة the pitch diameter، عامل مهم جداً في التروس؛ في السرعات النسبية للتروس، التعاشق يعتمد على أقطار خطوتها، وليس على أقطارها الخارجية، أيضاً الأسنان المعطاة وأشكالها وقياسها يعتمد على قطر الخطوة._
​​​_الشكل 11-10 في (a) B بنصف حجم A وبدون انزلاق، سوف يدور أكثر بمرتين من A، في (b) __دائرة الخطوة لـ__ بنصف حجم دائرة الخطوة لـ__: لذلك الترس__ سوف يدور مرتين أسرع من الترس__._

​​​_أجزاء السن Tooth Parts:_​_من الملاحظ في الشكل 11-10 أنه عندما يقيس أحد ما القطر الخارجي لمقطع الترس، فإنه يجب أن تترك في هذه القطع زيادة كافية لتوضع السن فوق دائرة الخطوة؛_
_إضافة إلى ذلك، فراغات السن يجب أن تقطع بعمق كافٍ تحت دائرة الخطوة لتسمح لأسنان الترسان المترافقان بالتعاشق كما ينبغي._
_هذه المسافة النصف قطرية بين دائرة الخطوة وقمة السن تسمى اللاحقة addendum، (الشكل 11-11) والمسافة بين دائرة الخطوة وأسفل السن، تسمى جذر السن، ولكي لا تحتك قمة السن في أسفل فراغ الترس المرافق، الفراغات تقطع بعمق كافٍ يخصص لحيز الخلوص clearance._
_وبذلك فإن جذر السن يقطع بعمق مساوي للاحقة مضافاً إليه حيز الخلوص._
​


----------



## على المهدى (5 مايو 2010)

الأخ محمد
الموضوع ممتاز جدا وكان يحتاج كل نوع من المسننات " التروس " الى شرح منفرد مع توضيح طريقة التنفيذ وتعديل بعض الالفاظ الموجودة حسب المسمى الدارج - وكذلك الرسم التوضيحى لم يظهر بالموضوع " شكل السنة " لتوضيح أختلاف الشكل بين أنواع المسننات المختلفة
وشكرا​


----------



## عبدالقادر وهب الله (11 مايو 2010)

الأخ محمد عندك فكره عن اللوالب الناقله screw pump وحسابات التروس على ماكينة الفريزه


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زياد فتوح (21 يوليو 2010)

عندي معلوات جيدة في مجال حساب المسننات بجميع الانواع


----------



## abo adam (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ زياد فتوح اذا في امكانية انا بحاجة لخبرتك في مجال حساب المسننات عندي مطبعة اكياس وكل قطر سلندر عندي هو يكون طول الكيس المراد بدي اعرف قانون حساب المسنن ليتوذا مع قطر السلاندر يعني قطر السلاندر 25 سم كم لزم يكون قطر السلاندر وعدد سننه علماً انو مديل المسنن 2 درجة 13 انت تعرف طبعا اي سنة مائلة ارجو الاافادة لوسمحت وعن كيفية الحساب الصحيحة ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## abo adam (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ زياد اذا في امكانية انا بحاجة لخبرتك في مجال حساب المسننات عندي مطبعة اكياس وكل قطر سلندر عندي هو يكون طول الكيس المراد بدي اعرف قانون حساب المسنن ليتوذا مع قطر السلاندر يعني قطر السلاندر 25 سم كم لزم يكون قطر المسنن وعدد سننه علماً انو موديل المسنن 2 درجة 13 انت تعرف طبعا انو سنة مائلة ارجو الافادة لوسمحت وعن كيفية الحساب الصحيحة ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## dabboura1234 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع جيد لكن بحاجة الى رسوم للايضاح وشكرا لجهودك0


----------



## ahmedyou (7 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي لك عندي مساله اذا ممكن تفيدني بها
لدي ثلاثة بوابات طول الواحده 40 سم اريد ربطها على التوالي بحيث تتحرك الاولى زاوية 45درجه والثانيه 90 درجه والثالثه 135درجه وتكون على الاولى مسنن واحد والاخيره مسنن واحد والتي بالمنتصف مسننين مركبه لغرض ربطها مع الاخرين .كم يكون عدد الاسنان وماقطر المسننات.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## نزاردرويش (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا عزيزي بس ياريت لو تشرح كيف نرسم مسننات كيفية حساب القطر الداخي والخارجي 

وعدد الاسنان وغيرها قواعد رسم المسننات


----------



## كرار محمود (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ونتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق​


----------



## نووووار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء إرفاق بعض الصور للتقريب الى الذهن أكثر
وشكراً لجهودكم


----------



## khaled.33 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ زياد يا ريت حساب التروس المخروطي الحلزوني وياريت حساب تروس العروسة الخاصة بااتقسيم


----------



## reham h (9 مايو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا لجهدك اخي الكرام


----------



## saaddd (12 مايو 2011)

عبدالقادر وهب الله قال:


> الأخ محمد عندك فكره عن اللوالب الناقله screw pump وحسابات التروس على ماكينة الفريزه


 السلام عليكم راجع ملفاتي ففيها حسابات جاهزة على الإكسيل 
وصفحات تعليمية


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## zaid osama (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع جيد وفيه استفادة كبيره 
جزيل الشكر​


----------



## م.الدجيل (10 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=197188#ixzz1j2NL7Vry

*موضوع مهم جدا عزيزي بس ياريت لو تشرح كيف نرسم مسننات كيفية حساب القطر الداخي والخارجي 

وعدد الاسنان وغيرها قواعد رسم المسننات*​


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

السالام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم انا اسف عن عدم ردي علا السؤال كنة خارج القطر اما الان انا مستعد لاي استفسار مع كامل الشكر


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله حساب المسننات له عدة روابط وهاذا يعتمد على ؟ انت ماذا تريد من الحساب اذا كنت تريد الحساب لاجل التصنيع ؟ فان معطيات التي تستنتج من تستخدم اما لمعرفة القياس او كيفية تطبيق الحساب على الات الفارزة العامة او الات الحديثة مثل النقر والدحرجة الاتوماتيك او حتى المخرطة:لوالب وما شابه اني اعمل الان على صياغة برنامج له علاقة بصناعة المسننات مرتبط بجميع انواع المسننات وعلى كافة الات وان شاء الله يكون جاهز في القريب العجل مع شكري لراعي هذا المنتدا وفقكم الله واياي


----------

